# 20-24 Brutus blades For sale



## baggedcutlass

I have 2 new sets of Brutus blades for sale with or without the spinners, I know they are not the orignal brabus but the still look better than the limiteds. I have more on order I have 2 sets of 20's right now


----------



## d_townplayboy

how much you askin for 22s.


----------



## bumpn_gt

20s with spinners price?


----------



## baggedcutlass

> _Originally posted by bumpn_gt_@Jan 14 2006, 08:46 AM~4617620
> *20s with spinners price?
> *


I put a set on a 2000 Impala with tires and spinners for 2500


----------



## bumpn_gt

any pics of them on the imp?


----------



## show-bound

pm price for 97 cadillac sts 20" with no spinners, are tires included


----------



## baggedcutlass

> _Originally posted by bumpn_gt_@Jan 14 2006, 11:24 AM~4618436
> *any pics of them on the imp?
> *


nahh he is supposed to come by next week to get some 18's for another car, I'll get a pic then.


----------



## baggedcutlass

20" wheels, spinners & tires = 2400
22" wheels, spinners & tires = 3000
24" wheels & tires = 3200 

20" wheels & tires = 1750
22" wheels & tires = 2325


----------



## bumpn_gt

still waiting on pics to decide...


----------



## layn_rkrs

alright he hasn't came back yet, I'll let you know.


----------



## baggedcutlass

/\ My bad, My buddy just set up his account on my computer 

I'll let ya know when I get some pics


----------



## KandyKoated

down i10 in san antonio they got the limited 20s for 1250 cash plus spinners prolly around 2000 mounted and balanced and everything.

kk


----------



## baggedcutlass

Yeah but the limiteds don't look as good as these imo. They don't have the dish in the center and the lip isn't as deep




> _Originally posted by KandyKoated_@Jan 18 2006, 08:23 PM~4653859
> *down i10 in san antonio they got the limited 20s for 1250 cash plus spinners prolly around 2000 mounted and balanced and everything.
> 
> kk
> *


----------



## baggedcutlass

Heres a pic


----------



## HEAVYCHEVY02

Do you have any more pics of that dts? And I live in H-town and are looking to buy rims today as a matter of fact. Hit me up at 713-828-9476, I ain't bullshitin' either


----------



## smiley337

them 22s on that lack i took that pic thats my boys we was at tha hotel at tha kappa


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by baggedcutlass_@Jan 19 2006, 10:09 AM~4656830
> *Heres a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did he get those belts?


----------



## braingetter

i can getcha a set made sent to ya door for 350.....holla..


----------



## candycoata

> I have 2 new sets of Brutus blades for sale with or without the spinners, I know they are not the orignal brabus but the still look better than the limiteds. I have more on order I have 2 sets of 20's right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks lil dean for hookin this up ,blazer says preciate yall for the curteous business on these glass wheels,great price too man we chopped up from houston all the way back to louisiana, they perform and look great! thanks again
Click to expand...


----------



## candycoata

if i didnt have the brabus allready i would get a set,if something happen to my set ill hit you up for some


----------



## baggedcutlass

> *
> thanks lil dean for hookin this up ,blazer says preciate yall for the curteous business on these glass wheels,great price too man we chopped up from houston all the way back to  louisiana, they perform and look great! thanks again
> *


No prob. 

Thanks for the business,
Dean


----------



## baggedcutlass

> _Originally posted by candycoata_@Jan 24 2006, 10:43 PM~4698926
> *if i didnt have the brabus allready i would get a set,if something happen to my set ill hit you up for some
> *



Thanks


----------



## brettw

can yall get em in 18's?


----------



## 352-'64-4Dr

Can anyone get these in 20" for a 64' 4 dr. imp.? how much? will they fit? Just rims no tires Thanks Kyle


----------



## B.I.G. Sergio

How much for just the 22" spinners?


----------



## baggedcutlass

> _Originally posted by brettw_@Jan 29 2006, 02:50 PM~4729076
> *can yall get em in 18's?
> *


I should be able to, let me check


----------



## baggedcutlass

> _Originally posted by 352-'64-4Dr_@Jan 29 2006, 03:09 PM~4729150
> *Can anyone get these in 20" for a 64' 4 dr. imp.? how much? will they fit? Just rims no tires Thanks Kyle
> *



I got some 22's for the impala but I should be able to get my hands on a set gor that car I believe the bolt pattern is 5x4.75 let me know if I'm wrong


----------



## purplepunch05

Ay B get at me on them 24's blades wit tires [email protected]


----------



## baggedcutlass

TtT


----------



## Mr25_8

How much just for for the rims, no tires, no spinners....???


----------



## baggedcutlass

I got some new wheels like the Brutus Blades and the Limiteds. The Brutus wont be instock for a couple weeks


----------



## baggedcutlass

20 & 22"Blades in stock 

E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## CODE BLUE

Any pics of that 2000 Impala yet?


----------



## baggedcutlass

Yeah I got some but I will need to put them on a cd, I'll post'em later


----------



## baggedcutlass

22's w/tires = 2750
22's rims only= 1900
20's w/ tires 1800
20's rims only= 1350


----------



## baggedcutlass

I got some 24's in today if anybody is interested


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 19 2006, 06:53 PM~4661478
> *where did he get those belts?
> *


Texas?


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by candycoata_@Jan 25 2006, 12:43 AM~4698926
> *if i didnt have the brabus allready i would get a set,if something happen to my set ill hit you up for some
> *


yo have 22" brabus? i call b/s.. cause "brabus" that say "made in germany" on them.. didn't come in 20's or 22's.


----------



## MidwestChevyRider

Aight so I guess I'm a year late on this post, but are these still available? I can't find anything online to order them. 

I wanna put em on my 93 Caprice not a wagon...but I'm probably gonna be putting in 2" drop springs so I'll most likely need them to be thin like 22x8.5 and I would love a 35 series tire on it. If I can make a separate post I just need to know where I can and should put it.


----------



## baggedcutlass

> _Originally posted by MidwestChevyRider_@Apr 9 2007, 12:02 PM~7650452
> *Aight so I guess I'm a year late on this post, but are these still available? I can't find anything online to order them.
> 
> I wanna put em on my 93 Caprice not a wagon...but I'm probably gonna be putting in 2" drop springs so I'll most likely need them to be thin like 22x8.5 and I would love a 35 series tire on it. If I can make a separate post I just need to know where I can and should put it.
> *


I might be able to get some but they will be probably be 22x9.5, because the 8.5" are sold out. The 9.5" should fit fine, if interested let me know and I will see what I can get ahold of.


----------



## cadillacdriver

tryed to email you bagged cutlass..was gonna try to get your contact info. am very interested.lookin forward to hear from you


----------



## atxdeville

let me know whats up with getting them 22s


----------



## showtimez2001

> _Originally posted by candycoata_@Jan 24 2006, 10:43 PM~4698926
> *if i didnt have the brabus allready i would get a set,if something happen to my set ill hit you up for some
> *


hey u know where i can get some 24 inch spinners for some blades....holla back


----------



## lkn2chop

Man, if you got a set of 20 inch brutus blades with the spinner, pleaaaaaaaaaaaaase shoot me an email. I will come get them

[email protected]


----------



## baggedcutlass

> _Originally posted by lkn2chop_@Jul 6 2008, 06:05 AM~11021021
> *Man, if you got a set of 20 inch brutus blades with the spinner, pleaaaaaaaaaaaaase shoot me an email. I will come get them
> 
> [email protected]
> *


pm'd

I got a set of used 20" Spinning Brutus blades if anybody is interested, The bolt pattern is 5x108 and 5x114.


----------



## baggedcutlass

Forgot to put the price, $1300 for 4 wheels and spinners and 2 tires (255 35 20)


----------



## biglance45

i want to get them 22's with spinners how much


----------



## Texxusboy

How Much 4 24's W/Spinners?


----------



## Uptown Playa

Hey I am lookin for 22" Blade Spinners not the rims and looking for them to be shipped to Canada. Please let me know thanks


----------



## SouthSideOnChoppaz

Do you have 24s with spinners?

and they fit chrysler 300's right?


----------



## SouthSideOnChoppaz

sorry for the double post.

but i want the rims themselves without tires.
24s with spinners


----------



## cadillacnd

hey i need 22inch spinning blades. I'll come get them. No b/s. let me know something


----------



## BCold86

Lookn for sum 22inch blade spinners got the rims already


----------



## beto_h8s

WUZ UP HOMIE! U GOT ANY 22" BRUTUS BLADES 4 SALE?


----------



## beto_h8s

I ONLY NEED 1 CUZ IT WAZ DAMAGED & I DONT HAVE IT


----------



## monsterpuff

need a set of 20's 5x5


----------



## Uptown Playa

YEAH I NEED 22" 3 SPOKE BLADE SPINNERS I WILL PAY RIGHT NOW TO SHIP EM TO CANADA


----------



## BigPit903

can u get some 24" spinners for the blades.. pm if so.. check out topics on my pro.. i gotta kandy 90 LAC.. ive looked for the spinners forever n cant findem.. thanks!!!! PM


----------



## TCaddy

Hey can you PM me price on the 24`ship to calgary canada. also can you get them in 26`if soo whats the price shipped to canada calgarry..
price with spinners and without...-
Thanks


----------



## baggedcutlass

Just got a used set of 20" Brutus wheels and spinners, if interested e-mail.

Thanks for looking,
Dean
[email protected]


----------



## sirdrain2

a im tryin 2 got some of them spinning blades in 22's r 24's can u hit me up at [email protected]


----------



## sirdrain2

i wont 2 get some how much they be goin for


----------



## Dtown214

i need som blade spinners. any size really, i just cant find em anywhere. 20s, 22s, 24s, i aint trippin. please get back at me asap with what you got. im serious bout buyin some


----------



## Dtown214

write me back, or email me. [email protected]


----------

